# Feature Upgrade for the EOS-1D C Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 29, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/feature-upgrade-for-the-eos-1d-c/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/feature-upgrade-for-the-eos-1d-c/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>25p 4K Recording

</strong>Canon has officially released feature upgrade for the EOS-1D C that will allow recording in 25p at 4K resolution. This upgrade is not available via download.</p>
<p><strong>From Canon Europe</strong>

Canon has announced that a feature upgrade for the groundbreaking EOS-1D C DSLR, that includes the addition of support for 25p recording at the camera’s maximum 4K resolution, is now available from Canon’s authorised service facilities in Europe. See below for more details of the feature upgrade…</p>
<p><strong>The new EOS-1D C feature upgrade makes a number of new features available in the camera:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Provides support for 25.00p (fps) video recording frame rate (PAL settings) at the camera’s maximum 4K resolution.</li>
<li>A function to disable the image size selection button has been added.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which a difference in exposure appears on every other shot when shooting continuously and the auto-lighting optimizer is turned on (on weak, standard or strong).</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Furthermore, this upgrade provides a number of additional fixes for existing features:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which video recorded onto an external recorder sometimes becomes two-layered if it has been recorded through HDMI output.</li>
<li>The video frame rate now displays two additional decimal places, e.g. 24p -> 23.98p (fps).</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the on-screen guidance cannot be fully displayed when setting the maximum limit value for the “Auto ISO Range” option.</li>
<li>Corrects errors in the Portuguese language menu.</li>
</ol>
<p>Please note: the new EOS-1D C feature upgrade is only available from Canon’s authorised service facilities in Europe – to find out more just <a href="http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS-1D_C.aspx?type=important&faqtcmuri=tcm:13-1052896" target="_blank">click here</a>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D C at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## AG (May 30, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Please note: the new EOS-1D C feature upgrade is only available from Canon’s authorised service facilities in Europe
> ...



We can only hope.


----------



## firebreatherboy (May 30, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Please note: the new EOS-1D C feature upgrade is only available from Canon’s authorised service facilities in Europe
> ...



this almost confirms it that 1dx can turn into a 1dc if ML wants it to.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 30, 2013)

How easy would it be to simply extract the software from the camera itself?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 31, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Please note: the new EOS-1D C feature upgrade is only available from Canon’s authorised service facilities in Europe
> ...



Do Canon firmware upgrades patch the camera's firmware, or do they overwrite it in whole?

If it's the 2nd case, then 1D-C owners would have to come to a service facility for each and every firmware upgrade in the future, which I somehow doubt Canon would do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2013)

dilbert said:


> > If it's the 2nd case, then 1D-C owners would have to come to a service facility for each and every firmware upgrade in the future, which I somehow doubt Canon would do.
> 
> 
> If there are only a relatively small number of 1D-C cameras sold (lets say 1000s or at most 10s of 1000s) then the number that need to be serviced by each service center is going to be small.



Worth pointing out that Canon opened a service center in Hollywood specifically for the Cinema EOS line, to cater to the needs of cinematographers with Canon gear.


----------



## marvinhello (May 31, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Actually, not all service centres are qualified to service high end models such as 1D C, C300/100 and 1D X.

In the UK, only one service centre located Herfordshire is designated to perform this feature upgrade for 1D C. Currently the number of 1D C sold in the UK is about 40 units (inlcuding corporate and rental house)


----------



## cookinghusband (Jun 25, 2013)

marvinhello said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...


There seems to be only very limited number of staff( 1person ?) in each country/region who is qualified to repair the 1DC. When I took my 1DC to repair the focus problem last month, one of the repair engineer told me there are a few staff who can repair 1dX but only one can work on the 1DC. 
Orginally they said they will upgrade the the firmware for me after the repair, they told me there might be other worse bugs in the newer firmware, they told me if I do not need 25fps better wait till the version. 

From what I heard the retail chain store in Hong kong that sell few hundred 5D3/6D each week, they only stock a few 1DC when they came out and do not keep stock after they sold their first batch ( I am very frequent buyer always able to pick my lucky serial number from the stock). I have only walked into another person that uses a 1DC, while I can see load. C100/C300 /1DX. Except for movie buff many photographer do not even know the existance of the 1DC since it is not listed in the DSLR section of canon web site round the world. By guess there must be only a couple thousand of 1DC around the world. 



I guess


----------

